# Art gallery



## Finnian (Jun 11, 2015)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Sometimes I might post random fanart and stuff.

Go to the latest post for my newer stuff!!!


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 11, 2015)

Ahhh your art is so beautiful!!! *u* Very nice <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 11, 2015)

wow, your new stuff is looking great!  keep up the good work!!


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 11, 2015)

your portraits are looking amazing!!


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 11, 2015)

I hope your convention goes well! Loving your art <3


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 11, 2015)

Welcome back.


----------



## Finnian (Jun 12, 2015)

Thank you guys!!!!!


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 12, 2015)

Everything looks so amazing omg ;A;


----------



## ATotsSpot (Jun 12, 2015)

Sooo glad you're back!  <3 <3 <3


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 12, 2015)

THE PONIES ARE AMAZING <3


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 12, 2015)

AHHHH FINN
Your stuff is looking great ^^
First 2 are kinda creepy, but still nice xD

Good luck at con and hope to see you back soon ~
We all miss you


----------



## Finnian (Jun 12, 2015)

Herro guys!!!
I'm still working on this one, but I hope it's looking alright?


----------



## ardrey (Jun 12, 2015)

asdlkfjalsjflasjf FINNIAN BBY <33 Ah your art just keeps improving ; ^ ;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 12, 2015)

looking great, definitely!! cant wait to see it finished =>


----------



## Finnian (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm gonna livestream!?
;v;


----------



## Finnian (Jun 15, 2015)

Drew a thing for Pokemanz!


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 15, 2015)

omg amazing


----------



## Finnian (Jun 24, 2015)

Practice!!


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 25, 2015)

Awesome! I love the expression.


----------



## Finnian (Jun 26, 2015)

Thank you!!
More random crap!


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 26, 2015)

your work is awesome


----------



## DaCoSim (Jun 26, 2015)

Wow! You're art is beyond words!!!


----------



## Finnian (Jun 26, 2015)

Thank you guys!! ;v; I'm trying to draw a little bit everyday to get better, so it means a lot that you guys like my stuff!!! (confusing sentence, I cannot think straight today)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nizzy said:


> your work is awesome



Whoa you joined TBT on my 20th (?) birthday!!


----------



## Finnian (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Finnian (Jul 1, 2015)

Part 1 of 3 for Shiro!


Spoiler:  ;A; I'm kinda proud of this one!!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 1, 2015)

mmmmmmmmm i love those sketches and you know how much i love my comm hhhhhh <3333333


----------



## Finnian (Jul 1, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> mmmmmmmmm i love those sketches and you know how much i love my comm hhhhhh <3333333



;A; THANK YOU BBY!!!!!


----------



## Keitara (Jul 1, 2015)

your stuff looks great like always Finny!!  
I especially like the hair and the... boobs of Shiro's commission!! ; v ;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 1, 2015)

Keitara said:


> your stuff looks great like always Finny!!
> I especially like the hair and the... boobs of Shiro's commission!! ; v ;



who doesnt love gigi's boobs B) I KNOW I DO


----------



## Money Hunter (Jul 2, 2015)

looks lovely <3


----------



## SharJoY (Jul 2, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Part 1 of 3 for Shiro!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  ;A; I'm kinda proud of this one!!



I am in awe!  Beautiful.


----------



## Finnian (Aug 8, 2015)

!!!!
I drew something!!


Spoiler:  kind nsfw a lil











I might not be done with it. I'll have to see if I'm still happy with it tomorrow morning!
;v;


----------



## Finnian (Aug 10, 2015)

I fixed some things!


Spoiler:  still kinda nsfw!


----------



## Keitara (Aug 10, 2015)

ahhhhhhhhh your painting is so awesome!! I'm trying to get into that too  You inspire me a lot Finny *-*


----------



## Finnian (Aug 10, 2015)

Keitara said:


> ahhhhhhhhh your painting is so awesome!! I'm trying to get into that too  You inspire me a lot Finny *-*



Wahhh!!!
Thank you!!!! ;v;
I love your art too !! The way you do hair is A++++





I also drew this for a contest today


----------



## Kanaa (Aug 10, 2015)

Finnian said:


> I also drew this for a contest today



*A* i love it


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 11, 2015)

IT'S SO BEAUTIFUL AHHHH <333 *drools all over*

ohmygod im so sorry


----------



## Money Hunter (Aug 11, 2015)

mm looking smexy


----------



## Finnian (Dec 30, 2015)

B/c of school i haven't drawn digitally in like 5 months so here!! I've drawn like 50000 boxes though

Have some mikleo fanart. I'm gonna do like a small collection of things I've dressed him in throughout my playthrough of zestria. 





This one is Squirrleo. Nyeh get it?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh i guess I drew this for school.,
I'm soooo out of practice with the digital stuff.
I learned how to use a pencil again though!!


----------



## himeki (Dec 30, 2015)

damn son


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 30, 2015)

Your art is amazing!


----------



## mugii (Dec 30, 2015)

Finnian said:


> B/c of school i haven't drawn digitally in like 5 months so here!! I've drawn like 50000 boxes though
> 
> Have some mikleo fanart. I'm gonna do like a small collection of things I've dressed him in throughout my playthrough of zestria.
> 
> ...



FINNY UR BACK OMG
i just setup an artist auction similiar to the one you did lmao


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 30, 2015)

SO PRETTYYYYY
*rolls around on the floor in all the dust and cobwebs*


----------



## Finnian (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm gonna try to draw something today!! 
Should I do a zombie boy, and mermaid, or a fairy???


----------



## Finnian (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm gonna try to draw something today!! 
Should I do a zombie boy, and mermaid, or a fairy???

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO THANK YOU GUYS!!! I drew like 9000 undertale things yesterday but sigh, none of it can be posted (work things yo)

I also need to go to my university and drop all my classes today.
I missed the FAFSA cutoff, so if I can't drop, then I guess I'm going back?? But I didn't want to take the spring semester???
But do I really want to drag this schooling thing out for 8 years?
Do i really need art school? Is that degree really gonna do me any good?
Should I switch my major to event planning?

- - - Post Merge - - -

But, I'm enrolled in a painting class and that sounds funs and also an illustrative media class.
I dropped 3D design because I learned the hard way that too many art classes suck.
I enrolled in Japanese but I think I'm gonna drop. I'm gonna take something easier instead.


----------



## Finnian (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm trying to be good at drawing again sigh sigh. Maybe with more practice.

Work in progress for tonight (morning?? its' like 3am so)


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 26, 2016)

Your art is so awesome


----------



## ardrey (Jan 26, 2016)

Finnian said:


> I'm gonna try to draw something today!!
> Should I do a zombie boy, and mermaid, or a fairy???
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Ahhhh Finnyyy <3 so happy to see your beautiful art again. 
I wish I could answer your question haha, I just think it's funny how everyone told me an art degree is useless but after I decided not to pursue it, everyone started saying how great it is ; ^ ; in the end, I think you should just do what makes you happy :'D


----------



## The Pennifer (Jan 26, 2016)

Finnian  What beautiful, incredibly talented art! ... Just a thought ... I doubt if you will regret the discipline of completing your courses and satisfaction it will bring you in the future as you look back, but whatever you choose to do ... Keep drawing and painting your amazing art ... You have too big a gift to not share it with the world


----------



## Finnian (Jan 26, 2016)

Wahhh you guys are too nice to me!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> Your art is so awesome



Thank you!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ardrey said:


> Ahhhh Finnyyy <3 so happy to see your beautiful art again.
> I wish I could answer your question haha, I just think it's funny how everyone told me an art degree is useless but after I decided not to pursue it, everyone started saying how great it is ; ^ ; in the end, I think you should just do what makes you happy :'D



Actually! I was talking to my brother in law, who has an art degree and it never helps him. 
Same with a bunch of artist I know.

I actually ended up dropping all my classes though. 
This is gonna sound terrible, but I'm already as good a the graduating BFAs. So, unless I get into a crazy awesome art school, then I'm just gonna continue to draw, but apply the little bit I did learn last semester. Community University doesn't really do any good. Actually, it wouldn't for you either. Try for CalArts or RISD. You're too good for a local school.
I'll probably get some other degree though! I have a ton of interests, so.

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Pennifer said:


> Finnian  What beautiful, incredibly talented art! ... Just a thought ... I doubt if you will regret the discipline of completing your courses and satisfaction it will bring you in the future as you look back, but whatever you choose to do ... Keep drawing and painting your amazing art ... You have too big a gift to not share it with the world



You are too sweet to me. ;v;
I will definitely continue to try to grow as an artist though.
Idk, I feel kinda empty and angry when I go awhile without drawing.
Hence the 3AM drawing. I was wayyy to anxious to sleep.
I'm gonna get back on it tonight too, but I had to sew goats today.
I made like $700 worth of product though!!! 

But it would be nice to work on new prints. I'm really ashamed of all my old work so displaying and selling it feels weird???


----------



## Finnian (Jan 27, 2016)

Wip 2 on this thing


----------



## KainAronoele (Jan 28, 2016)

I never understand how ppl can get that smoothness for digital > .< I sometimes wanna try my realistic on my tablet, but have no idea how.
This stuff is amazing ~


----------



## derezzed (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm loving your artwork, Finnian! Can't wait to see the final version of your latest WIP.
Also, I have to agree with Kain when she says there's this element of smoothness in your drawings; I probably like that best about your work :-]


----------



## kelpy (Jan 28, 2016)

KainAronoele said:


> I never understand how ppl can get that smoothness for digital > .< I sometimes wanna try my realistic on my tablet, but have no idea how.
> This stuff is amazing ~



seriously I'm exactly the same ;-; 
I can't do realistic stuff but I really want to!


----------



## himeki (Jan 28, 2016)

HEY SHOW US THE UNDERTALE


----------



## Finnian (Jan 28, 2016)

I finished it!!?? Maybe??





- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> I never understand how ppl can get that smoothness for digital > .< I sometimes wanna try my realistic on my tablet, but have no idea how.
> This stuff is amazing ~



I just bought a new tablet that's how.
My old one died the other night and LIKE A REAL ADULT I HAD ENOUGH TO BUY A NEW ONE WITHOUT EVEN THINKING ABOUT HOW I WOULD AFFORD IT!!!!!!!!!!!!
It was a good feeling.

ANyway, it was the tablet.
The Intous is WONDERFUL.

- - - Post Merge - - -



derezzed said:


> I'm loving your artwork, Finnian! Can't wait to see the final version of your latest WIP.
> Also, I have to agree with Kain when she says there's this element of smoothness in your drawings; I probably like that best about your work :-]



Thank you!!
I didn't think it was that smooth ;A;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pasta said:


> seriously I'm exactly the same ;-;
> I can't do realistic stuff but I really want to!



Do it!!!!
Sometimes I wanna draw like super anime stuff and can't.
I paint like my grandmam

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> HEY SHOW US THE UNDERTALE



I;m still getting over the genocide not yet sigh sigh


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 28, 2016)

OMFG these are so beautiful <3 I agree with Kain/derezzed absolutely lovely smoothness you have going :'D


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 30, 2016)

Omg Finnian you're alive! (it's *Evee, Beau, and Kyle*)


----------



## himeki (Jan 30, 2016)

Finnian said:


> I;m still getting over the genocide not yet sigh sigh



oh jeesus i cant even finish it i feel so bad i dont wanna kill mettaton
i legit cried at goat mom


----------



## bug2buga (Jan 30, 2016)

omg such nice art


----------



## Finnian (Feb 1, 2016)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMFG these are so beautiful <3 I agree with Kain/derezzed absolutely lovely smoothness you have going :'D


;A; Thank you!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ToxiFoxy said:


> Omg Finnian you're alive! (it's *Evee, Beau, and Kyle*)



I am! Hello! How are you?

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> oh jeesus i cant even finish it i feel so bad i dont wanna kill mettaton
> i legit cried at goat mom



;A; It's so sad I wanna die

- - - Post Merge - - -



bug2buga said:


> omg such nice art



Thank you!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Look what I made today.
I have like 40 other goats I made this week, but this one is 100% done so


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 1, 2016)

Finnian said:


> ;A; Thank you!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I am good! Omg finnian that is so cute ovo


----------



## kelpy (Feb 3, 2016)

Finnian said:


> ;A; Thank you!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



omg it's sooooo cute <33
I want 29.


----------



## Finnian (Feb 4, 2016)

Thank you guys!! I also drew my new Oc cough cough I'm so gay

He's very pretty and cute.


----------



## Finnian (Feb 4, 2016)

I did a Gaia commission b/c apparently I'm back into RPing.


----------



## himeki (Feb 4, 2016)

WHOA THAT PLUSH IS CUTE


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 5, 2016)

Pasta said:


> seriously I'm exactly the same ;-;
> I can't do realistic stuff but I really want to!


I can draw realistically, just not digitally. I don't understand how, but like Finn was saying, may be the tablet.



Finnian said:


> I finished it!!?? Maybe??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks awesome!

WOOHOO!! (about the being able to buy it, not that your poor old tablet is dead xD )
And I'm jelly. I still have my Wacom Bamboo lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> I did a Gaia commission b/c apparently I'm back into RPing.



Looks good!
How much ya charging? > .> may have to go sign back in just so I can get some shnazzy art like this from you xD


----------



## Finnian (Feb 6, 2016)

MY POOR BAMBOO. 
And I totally hate myself for getting back on Gaia but i'm weak.
That stupid website was my LIFE from ages 15-17. MY LIFE.

I mean, not that it's not equally stupid to be hanging out on an Animal Crossing forum but.
Idk man, just had to RP again. 

AND I MADE A CUTE OC SO I guess that's worth my pride.

And I got payed like 50bil for that?????????????????????


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 6, 2016)

Finnian said:


> MY POOR BAMBOO.
> And I totally hate myself for getting back on Gaia but i'm weak.
> That stupid website was my LIFE from ages 15-17. MY LIFE.
> 
> ...



NOOOOOOOO.
Yeah, it's like a million times lamer now, with all the crazy inflation and gaia cash and BLAH.
Was my life from 12 - 14, took a break from it for a bit, got back on, intensely, 16 - 18 (and actually met my bf there LOL)

Debatable 

That's pretty much what I do on there now xD go through the items I have and make cute avatars.
Proof I had an obsession?





Damn, I'm down to 26bil ; o;
I spent like 200bil on items for art, and they still haven't finished my piece for me, half a year later, and now the items are worth like.. half the price I paid, if not lower.


----------



## nami26 (Feb 6, 2016)

Finnian said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> Sometimes I might post random fanart and stuff.
> 
> Finished it!!
> ...




you're really talented! good job!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> I did a Gaia commission b/c apparently I'm back into RPing.



now I feel down cause im seeing all these great artists and the best I can draw is stick figures lol. good job tho!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> ;A; Thank you!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



those goats are the cutest and most creative things I have ever seen !!!!!


----------



## Finnian (Feb 10, 2016)

KainAronoele said:


> NOOOOOOOO.
> Yeah, it's like a million times lamer now, with all the crazy inflation and gaia cash and BLAH.
> Was my life from 12 - 14, took a break from it for a bit, got back on, intensely, 16 - 18 (and actually met my bf there LOL)
> 
> ...



'A' That's so sad!!!
And yeah, I have a freak load of items. But I bought this one thing when it was worth like 1mil and now it's worth 1tril.
1mil used to be sooo ahrd to get. I'd sell my pictures at like most, 200k.

- - - Post Merge - - -

@nami26
THANKKK



Also, I'm not super pleased with this picture, but I drew it for my best friend so.


----------



## himeki (Feb 10, 2016)

Finnian said:


> 'A' That's so sad!!!
> And yeah, I have a freak load of items. But I bought this one thing when it was worth like 1mil and now it's worth 1tril.
> 1mil used to be sooo ahrd to get. I'd sell my pictures at like most, 200k.
> 
> ...



hey that looks great!


----------



## eeniemeaniepatchouli (Feb 10, 2016)

thats incredible!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

i've started up a sort of arts page and atm i've only done a couple anime paintings. put up an archive of older work too


----------



## Finnian (Feb 10, 2016)

Oh god you wanna see my older work?


Spoiler:  Stuff from like 2007-2008 (13-14ish??)





















Spoiler:  Stuff from like 2009-2012 (14-18??)


















































Spoiler:  19-21



























And I haven't actually improved that much over the last 2 years so sad.


----------



## himeki (Feb 10, 2016)

PFF, THATS WAY BETTER THEN I COULD EVER HOEP TO BE!


----------



## kelpy (Feb 10, 2016)

Finnian said:


> 'A' That's so sad!!!
> And yeah, I have a freak load of items. But I bought this one thing when it was worth like 1mil and now it's worth 1tril.
> 1mil used to be sooo ahrd to get. I'd sell my pictures at like most, 200k.
> 
> ...



Finnian, can..
Can I be your best friend..?
jk


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 10, 2016)

Good freaking lord

You have such a unique style im in love with it omg


----------



## Finnian (Mar 5, 2016)

I drew some of my OCs during my latest plane ride! Considering I could barely see the paper, I think I did okay??????


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 5, 2016)

So awesome omggg


----------



## Finnian (Mar 6, 2016)

Tommy Boy


----------



## piske (Mar 6, 2016)

Oh my goodness, wow~ you are seriously an amazing artist!


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 7, 2016)

I love it


----------



## Finnian (Mar 29, 2016)

Some stuff I've been working on!

Quick ass drawing I did to chill out:







Plushie designs. I have to watermark because it's for my business and stuff.









- - - Post Merge - - -

Which plushie do ya'll like more?
I'm also gonna start a kickstarter for the goat one I think because upfront manufacturing cost is like $4500 UGH


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 29, 2016)

Ahh they're both cute, but pink ain't my thing haha


----------



## kelpy (Mar 29, 2016)

I like the goat thing- he looks adorable.


----------



## Keitara (Mar 29, 2016)

aww finny ! I love your plushies ♥ make a luffy monkey plushie pls
I would prefer the pink plushie ! It's so cute because of the color, pattern, fluff and candy on the head !


----------



## Finnian (Mar 29, 2016)

THANK YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!
I'm gonna be designing a bunch more plushies too!

Anddd, if anyone is interested, here's my convention list for the year so far!!!! 
If you're going to any of these, you dang diddly darn better come see me! Also I can't spell.


----------



## himeki (Mar 29, 2016)

for some reason this thread always bugs out for me, but i love the blue one! i like  the simplicity of it :3c 

good look with your cons! you're so booked up omg


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 29, 2016)

All your cons are west coast...you coming east any time? I just checked out your etsy! I had no idea you sewed/made plushies!! I have an embroidery machine (& 18 sewing/serger machines) and have sewn since age 4! I am in the process of making/designing mayor dolls and a few villagers. We need to talk! 

Anyhow...i need yo art! I think I commished you a year ago and we could never seem to meet up for me to bell drop (cuz you were in seatch of IGB...lol) You gots mad skills!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh! That pink raccoon is SPOT ON! Love her!


----------



## Finnian (Mar 29, 2016)

Ah! Thank you!
Yeah! Most of my conventions are in the west since I'm based in Utah but, I have a few on the east coast! MegaCon and Metrocon are in Florida, and Otakon and BronyCon are in Baltimore!  Oh and Animazement is in North Carolina! 
Though, I won't actually be at either Mega or Animazment. I'm sending teams because I'll be selling in California lol!
I'm gonna try to do Katsucon, Anime Boston, and others next year though!


And thank you!!
I've actually made about 300 of the little goat guys myself, but they sell too quickly for me to keep up. I'll have to stock myself until about July though, since factory work and kickstarters take awhile!


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 1, 2016)

I found this in my pictures folder





Remember this quality piece of art, Finnian??


----------



## himeki (Apr 1, 2016)

Hyoshido said:


> I found this in my pictures folder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CAN I HAVE AN EXPLANATION PLEASE


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 1, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> CAN I HAVE AN EXPLANATION PLEASE


It was one of her streams where she was doing freebs sometime last year, She was drawing Lucas for me and it just lead into Mario the anime plumber


----------



## himeki (Apr 1, 2016)

Hyoshido said:


> It was one of her streams where she was doing freebs sometime last year, She was drawing Lucas for me and it just lead into Mario the anime plumber



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllrighty then


----------



## Finnian (May 2, 2016)

Ughhhh I have so many pictures to get done by June.


----------



## himeki (May 2, 2016)

Finnian said:


> Ughhhh I have so many pictures to get done by June.



omg
thats really nice like??? how do you draw so well


----------



## Finnian (May 23, 2016)

New thing!!!!





- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> omg
> thats really nice like??? how do you draw so well



I DONT KNOW HOW TO RESPOND TO THIS.
ALSO, practice?????!!!??

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also dis is pretty fun!




Lmao. At least I draw better than I did two years ago.


----------



## himeki (May 23, 2016)

Finnian said:


> New thing!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GOD YOUR ART IS PRETTY I JUST CANT AAAAAAAAA


----------



## Finnian (May 23, 2016)

Lmao. Also, if anyone is gonna be at either Fanime (San Jose, CA), Mega-con (Orlando, FL), or Animazment (Raleigh, NC) come by my booth.
I'll personally be at Fanime, BUT MY ART WILL BE EVERYWHERE HAHA.
Look for the chibi badges and be like "Hey, I know you from the Bell Tree."
And I'll be like "God, what a place to meet a full grown woman. I'm so embrassed."

I'll also be at Phoenix Comic Con next week.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> GOD YOUR ART IS PRETTY I JUST CANT AAAAAAAAA



!!!!! I ALSO DONT KNOW HOW TO RESPOND TO THIS!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think THANK YOU is the right response but I ALSO DONT WANT TO SEEM FULL OF MYSELF!!!???


----------



## himeki (May 23, 2016)

Finnian said:


> Lmao. Also, if anyone is gonna be at either Fanime (San Jose, CA), Mega-con (Orlando, FL), or Animazment (Raleigh, NC) come by my booth.
> I'll personally be at Fanime, BUT MY ART WILL BE EVERYWHERE HAHA.
> Look for the chibi badges and be like "Hey, I know you from the Bell Tree."
> And I'll be like "God, what a place to meet a full grown woman. I'm so embrassed."
> ...



im sad because i was going to a con in a few weeks but my friend told me she had managed to check with her dates and it was fine bUT SHE HADN'T AND NOW TICKETS HAVE SOLD OUT T.T
ITS OK YOU CAN SAY THANK YOU YOU DESERVE EVERYTHING YOUR ART IS GODLY


----------



## Finnian (May 23, 2016)

My art vs artist thing!!!


----------



## KainAronoele (May 24, 2016)

Ahhhh, Sailor Moon looks so gorgeous!!


----------



## Finnian (May 24, 2016)

Ahhhh
Last one before Fanime and Animazement!!!






- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> Ahhhh, Sailor Moon looks so gorgeous!!



Thank you!!!
ALSO. Are you going to be at Animazement??
It's in Raleigh. I won't be there, but my brother in law will!!!


----------



## himeki (May 24, 2016)

Finnian said:


> Ahhhh
> Last one before Fanime and Animazement!!!
> 
> 
> ...



GOD STOP PAINTING SO NICELY DEAR LORD HOW


----------



## KainAronoele (May 24, 2016)

Finnian said:


> Ahhhh
> Last one before Fanime and Animazement!!!
> 
> 
> ...



I won't :c
I'll be in Atlanta with my family for the weekend.


----------



## Finnian (Jun 25, 2016)

I started doing some traditional watercolor stuff and I'm having a blast with it.


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 25, 2016)

Finnian said:


> I started doing some traditional watercolor stuff and I'm having a blast with it.



Girl those look so nice @ .@


----------



## Finnian (Sep 13, 2016)

Hey dudes, I'm gonna just copy anf paste this, but I am doing a live stream tonight for my business. 
Hey guys! We'll be live streaming again tonight at 7pm MST! We'll be drawing new characters from both Future Diary and Pokemon! Come see us live and chat with Fantasm team! 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnYwfx1DZACnif3DKC07QUg/live

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also you can hear my voice. I am Brittney by the way. Not thr others. Also hear kimber if anyone remembers my fiance and my brother in law. Kimber is Emily. Andrew is andrew.


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 14, 2016)

Finn! Awesome stuffs! (as usual...LOL)


----------



## Finnian (Oct 17, 2016)

Hey guys. I've been busy making new characters again.










I'll be at a bunch of conventions for the rest of the year as usual!!!


----------



## himeki (Oct 17, 2016)

Finnian said:


> Hey guys. I've been busy making new characters again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y O VOLTRON AND MM? dude theyre so cute omfg all your stuff is so nice aah


----------



## Finnian (Oct 18, 2016)

UGH hey guys!
Here is my official list for cons for the rest of the year. I might be adding Con-Jikan in Albuquerque though.
Anime Banzai - Layton, UT
KumoriCon - Portland, OR
Oni-Con - Houston, TX
Youmacon - Detriot, MI
Tucson Comic Con - Tucson, AZ
PMX - Pasadena, CA
Daisho Con - Wisconsion Dells, WI
holiday matsuri - Orlando, FL

- - - Post Merge - - -

For next year, I currently have these booked.
Taiyou Con - Mesa, AZ
sacanime - Sacramento, CA
Albuquerque Comic Con - Albuquerque, NM
Otakon Vegas - Las Vegas, NV
Anime los angeles - Ontario, CA
wizard world portland - Portland, OR
amazing arizona - Phoenix, AZ
Sabaku Con - Albuquerque, NM
Anime Matsuri - Houston, TX
Sakuracon - Seattle, WA
Indiana comic con - Indianapolis, IN
El Paso Comic Con - El Paso, TX
LVL UP Expo - Las Vegas, NV
Anime Central - Chicago, IL
phoenix comic con - Phoenix, AZ
Anime Expo - Los Angeles, CA
connecticon - Hartford, CT
Indy Pop Con - Indianapolis, IN
Anime Midwest - Chicago, IL
Tampa Bay comic con - Tampa, FL
Florida SuperCon - Fort Launderdale, FL
saboten - Phoenix, AZ
Sabakon - Las Vegas, NV


----------



## Finnian (Oct 19, 2016)

Working on Gamzee's commission.


----------



## Finnian (Oct 19, 2016)

Gotta advertise.
Go see our video!!!




www.fantasmshop.com/kickstarter


----------



## Ephemeral Reality (Oct 20, 2016)

omg i wished you would be at any of the cons in the north east, but i can only hope lol
anyway, gl at all the cons your gonna be at


----------



## Finnian (Oct 20, 2016)

Ephemeral Reality said:


> omg i wished you would be at any of the cons in the north east, but i can only hope lol
> anyway, gl at all the cons your gonna be at



I'm hoping to got o NYCC and Otakon again!

- - - Post Merge - - -

i finished this!


----------



## Finnian (Nov 10, 2016)

LMAO!!! Look what I made for my fiance for Christmas!!


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 10, 2016)

Finnian said:


> I'm hoping to got o NYCC and Otakon again!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i finished this!



Oh my gosh ;;;;; I love this style so much eee

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> LMAO!!! Look what I made for my fiance for Christmas!!



Is that......oMG


----------



## Chicha (Nov 10, 2016)

Your art is so gorgeous! Good luck on all the upcoming cons.


----------



## Finnian (Jan 4, 2017)

Sirena said:


> Your art is so gorgeous! Good luck on all the upcoming cons.



wink wonk finally finished it










idk if i like it with or without glasses so both!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and heres an update to my convention list:

Taiyou Con
sacanime
Albuquerque Comic Con 2016
Otakon Vegas
anime los angeles
Kami-Con
wizard world portland
anime milwaukee
salt lake comic con fanx
Colorado Anime Fest
Sabaku Con
Anime Matsuri
Anime Detour
Sakuracon
Indiana comic con
El Paso Comic Con
LVL UP Expo
Anime Central
phoenix comic con
Alamo City Comic Con
momocon
amazing las vegas
Sodakcon
Anime Expo
connecticon
Indy Pop Con
Anime Midwest
Tampa Bay comic con
Florida SuperCon
saboten
Sabakon
holiday matsuri


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 4, 2017)

Ooh awesome...I think I prefer with glasses tbh haha


----------



## Finnian (Jan 24, 2017)

... UGH!






KILL ME!!! I got into Otakon again and got excited and drew a picture


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 24, 2017)

Finnian said:


> -----



So beautiful!!! Love the coloring and the background is so elegant!


----------

